
Southwest Airlines Boeing 737 Max just made an emergency landing in Florida - wine_labs
https://www.businessinsider.com/southwest-airlines-boeing-737-max-makes-emergency-landing-florida-2019-3
======
ddavis
No passengers on board and unrelated to the MCAS.

